# شــرح وتحميل ألحان عيد الصعــود



## Maria Teparthenos (28 مايو 2009)

*أولاً : شــرح مناسبة ألحان الصعود :*

*- توجد ابصالية واطس خاصة وأرباع الناقوس وذكصولوجية خاصة (بالابصلمودية السنوية) . وكما أن للعيد ابصالية خاصة . فتوجد ابصاليتان (واطس وأدام) لفترة العشرة ايام الواقعة بين عيدى الصعود والعنصرة (موجودتين بكتاب اللغات والسجدة وبالابصلمودية السنوية). باقى التسبحة عادية.. ولكن هناك مزامير الساعتين الثالثة والسادسة.. ومرد ابركسيس خاص يقال حتى العنصرة.. وهناك لمن يقال يوم خميس الصعود نفسه والأحد السادس من الخماسين بعد الإبركسيس ويقال أيضاً فى التوزيع اذا كان المتناولون كثيرين (أفريك اتفى.. ) وله برلكس ومرد.*

*دورة عيد الصعود :*

*- وهناك دورة مثل القيامة بصورتى القيامة والصعود .. ويقال فى هذه الدورة (وكذلك فى الاحد السادس) اخرستوس آنيستى (القيامة) ثم (أبى أخرستوس أنيليم ابسيس..) ويعاد الاثنين حتى آخر الدورة. وفى نهايتها يقال (بى اخرستوس افتوئف..) وهذه الدورة نفسها فى العنصرة مع اضافة ربع اللحن السابق كذلك يوجد مرد مزمور وانجيل وأسبسمات (واطس وآدام) للفترة ما بين الصعود والعنصرة. *


*ثانياً : تحميل الألحان :*



*مرد الإبركسيس - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان الصعود*
*أفريك إتفيه - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان الصعود*
*بخرستوس أنيليم إبسيس - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان الصعود*
*بخرستوس أنيليم إبسيس الطريقة السريعة - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان الصعود*
*بخرستوس أفتونف - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان الصعود*
*باشويس المحير لعيد الصعود - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان الصعود*
*مرد مزمور عيد الصعود - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان الصعود*
*مرد إنجيل عيد الصعود - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان الصعود*
*أسبسمس آدام لعيد الصعود - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان الصعود*
*أسبسمس واطس لعيد الصعود - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان الصعود*
*المزمور الخمسين توزيع عيد الصعود - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان الصعود*
*ختام الصلوات - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان الصعود*
*لتحميل اللحن اضغط كليك يمين بالماوس على اسم اللحن + Save target as*​





*مصدر الألحان موقع مسيحى دوت نت*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

جميل يا ماريان 

شكرا على الالحان 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جميل يا ماريان
> 
> 
> شكرا على الالحان
> ...


----------

